# Landscapes from Ireland (on a cold frosty, misty morning).



## achtungbarry (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a series I took in the grounds of Carton House in Maynooth, Ireland  a few weeks ago. Myself and a friend got up at the crack of dawn and I think it was worth the effort for the quality of light alone.

There is more background information about the morning we spent shooting in this blog post:

The Magic of Morning Photography - Barry O Carroll Photography



























The last one is a panorama stitched from 5 images.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 9, 2010)

Except the second one, all are fantastic shots; their dominating tone is very interesting

Regards


----------



## Mersad (Dec 10, 2010)

Wonderful, dreamy images. I don't know why are you're not getting more comments on these. They are all fantastic. I kept looking at all of them for a long time, taking in the beauty. I can only imagine how freezing cold it must have been to take these.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Very, very beautiful. I love them all!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mecal (Dec 10, 2010)

excellent!  I really like the 3rd one.

But in the 5th one, the house doesn't look right


----------



## akeigher (Dec 11, 2010)

achtungbarry said:


> The Magic of Morning Photography - Barry O Carroll Photography




These are my two favorites.  They have a very nice mood and the lighting is nice.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes wonderful shots. The 3rd and last are my favorite examples of the lot.


----------



## Kathryn4629 (Dec 11, 2010)

These are wonderful! the last is my favorite.


----------



## Erikah672 (Dec 11, 2010)

4th & 5th are my fav


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want to come visit.


----------



## GooseEgg (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are great!  I like 1 and 3 the most!


----------



## Hardrock (Dec 11, 2010)

Outstanding shots! I love the pano.


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 12, 2010)

Beautiful shots! Totally look like something out of a dream sequence in a movie.


----------



## Stephen.C (Dec 16, 2010)

Amazing photos.


----------



## makr (Dec 16, 2010)

Lovely all.  I like the way you composed in the windy path on the third one.  I will look at them some more and learn.  Bet I wouldn't even have to go to Ireland to find a tree and a path.


----------



## Babette (Dec 18, 2010)

Like a dream!!!


----------



## achtungbarry (Dec 19, 2010)

Many thanks for all of the kind comments.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2010)

nice job!


----------

